# Anfängerinnen Umgebung Köln gesucht - Enduro Ambitionen



## Norts (19. August 2012)

Ich suche  Mitfahrerinnen an Wochenenden im Bergischen (Altenberg, Odenthal), Eifel und alles Sonstige rund um Köln. 
Ich bins leid meinem Freund immer nur hinterherzujagen und würde mich freuen nette Mädels zu finden, mit denen man auf gleichem Niveau fahren kann.
Generell bin ich konditionell und fahrtechnisch immernoch ne Anfängerin, bike nun seit letztem Sommer. Wurzeln und 3 Treppenstufen kriege ich hin. 30 km und 600 HM am Tag auch. Es sollten möglichst viele Singletrails dabei sein, am Liebsten flowig. Mein Tempo ist langsam/mittel und ich habe immer auch Spass an schönen Zwischenstopps um die Natur zu genießen.

Kurz zu mir:
Ich bin Nora, 33 Jahre alt, Grafik-Designerin. Mein Freund fährt schon ne Weile aber erst letzten Sommer habe ich ne Kaffeetour an der Ahr gemacht. Die Natur und das fahren hat mich so umgehauen, dass ich mir nach meinen billo 200 Euro Cityrad was besseres gönnen wollte. Da hab ich mich doch glatt in das Trek Remedy 9 schwerst verliebt. Seitdem bin ich ziemlich angefixt. Wir waren diesen Winter auf La Palma, was mich ziemlich gefordert hat. Seitdem wirkt der Waldboden hier richtig einladend im Gegensatz zu der spitzkantigen Lava dort.

Wer hat Lust ne Runde zu drehen? Meldet euch.


----------



## NoJan (19. August 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=21

Dort gibt es diverseste Gruppen. Als blutige Anfängerin direkt auf "Enduro" (je nach persönlicher Definition) Niveau zu fahren, ist schon ambitioniert und i.d.R einfach falsch.

Mtb-lahme Ahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soul_mate (20. August 2012)

Hallo du,
 wie jetzt, Radiusköpfchenfraktur?? Da können wir uns ja die Hand geben, ich habe nämlich auch so eine!  Wie lange muss der Gips bei dir noch dran bleiben? 

Deine Tourvorhaben klingen gut, da können wir gern mal nach der Genesung was ausmachen!!


----------



## Norts (21. August 2012)

@ Soul Mate:
Mein Unfallchirurg ist mehr als merkwürdig. Ehrlich gesagt, weiss ich echt nicht wie lange meine Castschiene behalten muss. Bei mir ist es ne glatte Fraktur. Die sagen aber ständig was anderes. Ich kann fast selber entscheiden wann ich die abnehme, je nach Schmerz, aber das soll sich wohl nicht auf die Heilung auswirken. Ging auch alles ziemlich hopplahopp. 
Hast du n kompletten Gips bekommen? Wie Lange solls bei dir dran bleiben?
Ich sehe du bikest schon ne Weile. Wenn du mit so nem Frischling wie mir fahren wollen wuerdest, können wir das gerne anpeilen nach unserer Genesung.


----------



## -KamiKatze- (21. August 2012)

Ich komme zwar von der anderen Rheinseite, sodass es wochentags eher schwierig wäre zusammen zu fahren, aber am Wochenende bin ich da flexibel.  Wenn du wieder fit bist, können wir gerne mal die ein oder andere Runde fahren.


----------



## soul_mate (21. August 2012)

drei wochen gipsschiene. beim kontrollröntgen nach einer woche ist mir schwarz vor augen geworden, daher würd ich auch vorher nix abnehmen wollen. echt krass, dass dein chirurg das so handhabt. und auf physio würd ich bestehen. soll ja alles schön schnell wieder beweglich werden. wie lang liegt dein sturz schon zurück?

ich bike übrigens zwar seit zwei jahren, hab aber immer viel, z.t. unfreiwillig, pausiert. da wird sicher ein gemeinsamer nenner sein. ;-)


----------



## Norts (22. August 2012)

@kamikatze: Jo, machen wir. Ich melde mich wenns wieder los gehen kann. Ich kanns kaum erwarten.


----------



## sun909 (22. August 2012)

Gute Besserung!

Die Ahr solltest du allerdings nochmal unter die Lupe nehmen 

Gib doch bei Youtube mal schwarzes Kreuz ein oder Teufelsloch, da gibt es Trails, die uns mit dem Enduro eine Menge Kopfzerbrechen bereiten... 

(edit: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPh03ohIAcQ"]Teufelsloch      - YouTube[/nomedia]

grüße aus der Südstadt
sun909


----------



## snowbikerin (22. August 2012)

Hallo, in die Runde!
Erstmal: Gute Besserung an die beiden Versehrten!
Ich bin derzeit  noch bis Ende September in Köln. Hab aber nen Ferienjob im Schichtbetrieb, also wäre 19.30 Uhr nicht immer möglich.
Zur Zeit suche ich noch nach einem feinen vollgefederten Rahmen für etwas mehr bergab Orientierung (derzeit CC Hardtail, was dann umfunktioniert wird, eigentlich schade, weil ichs sehr mag, aber nach ner Steißbein OP meckert die Narbe, wenns über Wurzeln geht)
Ansonsten würde ich mich an meiner Namensvetterin orientieren. Fahr zwar schon ne ganze Weile, aber Kondition ist da nicht vorhanden und schöne Trails kenn ich hier leider auch nicht.
Also, wenn ihr genesen seid, und ich dann noch in Köln bin und die Schicht passt, würde ich mich euch auch gern mal anschließen.
Grüße
Nora


----------



## soul_mate (27. August 2012)

Danke für die guten Wünsche! Ich bin gespannt, wann es merklich bergauf geht mit der Heilung.


----------



## soul_mate (8. Oktober 2012)

Also, so eine Fraktur, das ist ja schon ne hartnäckige Angelegenheit... Ich hab immer noch ein ziemliches Defizit bei der Armstreckung, gehe fleißig zur Physio, zum Osteopathen und mach Zuhause was, aber... es kann noch bis Weihnachten dauern, bis ich wieder richtig fit bin.
*tjaja* geh ich halt Snowboarden... ;-) Hat da auch wer von euch Ambitionen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowbikerin (8. Oktober 2012)

Aber ja doch! Nur schon ewig keine Zeit mehr für gehabt 

Und man kann auch im Schnee Radeln


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. Oktober 2012)

Radiusköpfchenfrakturen sind schmerzhaft recht langwierig. Selbst bei akzeptabler Beweglichkeit und weitgehende Schmerzfreiheit im unbelasteten Zustand ist die Belastung beim Biken, erst recht beim Endurofahren, schon was für sich. Bei vollständiger Ausheilung der Fraktur sind die Erschütterungen beim Fahren durchaus produktiv für die Wiederherstellung weitestgehender Beweglichkeit. Meine Erfahrung.

Bei Interesse, stellt sich meine Frau (@cantankerous) sicher gern als Guidin für eine Endurotour zur Verfügung


----------



## Norts (18. Oktober 2012)

So Mädels,
Ich bin wieder am Start und ich hab richtig Bock am Samstag ne schöne Tour zu fahren. Bin zwar konditionell nicht wirklich auf der Höhe, aber mit Pausen gehts schon. Und nach einem Fahrtechnikkurs muss ich so einiges ausprobieren. 
Also. Wer ist dabei? Gerne Eifel oder Bergisches. Ich bin flexibel.


----------



## snowbikerin (19. Oktober 2012)

Bin zur Zeit nicht in Köln .. Euch aber viel Spaß!


----------

